

Ask HN: What is a good tutorial (like codecademy.com) for learning HTML? - chromedude

I am trying to find a tutorial for people who haven't a clue what HTML is. I need to be able to give them the site and know that they are learning up to date HTML (unlike if I gave them w3schools) tutorial that would teach them the basics of HTML - basic syntax. These people know absolutely nothing about web development let alone programming. I think Codecademy is top notch for Javascript, but am trying to find a good one for HTML.<p>Any ideas?
======
Kishin
I really like the Tizag tutorils: <http://www.tizag.com/htmlT/>

They have almost every necessary topic in HTML. Very short, tutorials that
cover one topic each.

Also, they have CSS, Javascript, PHP, MySQL, SEO and way more once you learn
the limited amount of HTML you need.

------
c_t_montgomery
Css-tricks.com and nettuts.com both have beginner sections that walk you
through html, and more importantly, building an actual site.

While they're not exactly like codeacademy, they're valuable.

------
wcameron
<http://htmldog.com/>

